# JBJ Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator w/ Solenoid



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

is this adjustable or fixed pressure? and is this a good regulator? any experiences with it?

here

and here


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

From the way the picture looks it's adjustable. I have no experience with them. I use a electronic regulator.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

That looks like a fixed pressure. These day it is very hard to find none fixed pressure from these big companies.


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

i see.was hoping someone who bought or tried it would chime in. might just go with the milwaukee regulator. thanks!


----------

